# Can A Check Valve Be Fixed And/Or Cleaned?



## soundhd (Oct 1, 2011)

Have a check valve that I think is letting air through......it is either stuck open/dirty/clogged, etc... (just got the compressor...it had been sitting idle for 3-4 years) or worst case defective............want to try and clean it before spending money on a replacement..........wondering what would be the best way to try and clean it out........not sure if a grease cleaner/solvent would damage it in any way.........any tips/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

